# Snorkeling at Dry Tortugas / Fort Jefferson --- an equipment question...



## theo (Jan 18, 2011)

We're planning to take the boat from Key West out to Fort Jefferson one day while spending a week in Key West this winter. We intend to do some snorkeling after doing a bit of touring of Fort Jefferson itself. 

Can anyone who has *personally* used the masks, fins and snorkels available and provided via the ferry / Fort tell me if that equipment is of decent quality? 

I don't necessarily want the inconvenience of bringing my own mask, fins and snorkel on the boat, but I also don't want to get stuck having to use junky "toy" equipment (plastic fins, cheap and leaking mask, etc.) because I failed to bring my own gear. It's not a matter of cost, it's a concern about equipment *quality*. 

Would appreciate feedback from anyone with direct, first hand, personal knowledge and experience regarding the quality of the snorkeling equipment provided "on site" there.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 18, 2011)

We took the "Fast Cat" to Ft Jefferson.  Their equipment was good quality, given that there is such a small area you can snorkel and you don't get much time to do it.  The boat leaves Key West at 8:00 and it takes a little over 3 hours to get there. The guided tour will start around 11:30 and last an hour or so.  Then everyone lines up for lunch, which can take around 45 minutes by the time you get your food and eat. That leaves you an hour, if you're lucky, to snorkel because the boat leaves at 2:00 to get back to Key West by 5:00.  I figured I could snorkel just about anywhere, so I spent most of my time touring the Fort.  The water was beautiful, but there wasn't anything to see.  There are better charters out of Key West just for snorkelling than the Ft Jefferson trip.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 18, 2011)

The "Fast Cat" at the dock at Ft Jefferson







The Fort:







The little beach where you snorkel:






The Fort is much more interesting than the beach.







Doctor Mudd's cell:  (Dr Mudd treated John Wilkes Booth after assassinating President Lincoln, and served time here for doing so)


----------



## theo (Jan 18, 2011)

*Yessa!*



Sea Six said:


> We took the "Fast Cat" to Ft Jefferson.  Their equipment was good quality, given that there is such a small area you can snorkel and you don't get much time to do it.  The boat leaves Key West at 8:00 and it takes a little over 3 hours to get there. The guided tour will start around 11:30 and last an hour or so.  Then everyone lines up for lunch, which can take around 45 minutes by the time you get your food and eat. That leaves you an hour, if you're lucky, to snorkel because the boat leaves at 2:00 to get back to Key West by 5:00.  I figured I could snorkel just about anywhere, so I spent most of my time touring the Fort.  The water was beautiful, but there wasn't anything to see.  There are better charters out of Key West just for snorkelling than the Ft Jefferson trip.



My sincere thanks for your helpful and informed reply (...and for the really nice photos too). 
Good on 'ya, as the Aussies might say...


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a few more thoughts for you.  I was there in July and it was very humid. I had a hard time keeping my mask from fogging up.  If you have a favorite anti-fog spray you use, you should take that along with you.  Spit alone wasn't getting the job done!  Also, they will offer you a PFD to wear - take it while you're at the boat.  You can decide at the beach if you want to wear it or not.  There's no time to waste walking back and forth to the boat.  Hope you enjoy the trip as much as I did!


----------



## rreno (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been to Fort Jefferson via fast cat and was pleased.  Long trip and can  be little loud at times, because of the engine noise.  I have also gone on a lot of snorkeling trips and aside from seeing Fort Jefferson and the history I prefer Fort Zachary for snorkeling, but you will need your own equipment.  There is another boat that goes out to Fort Jefferson, I think named American Clipper, but more expensive, but I was told a lot less crowded.


----------



## theo (Jan 28, 2011)

*Or were you on a "first name basis" with the late Prez?*



rreno said:


> I prefer Fort Zachary for snorkeling



Do you actually mean Fort Zachary Taylor?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 28, 2011)

A good question is do they clean the equipment after each use?   Some the places don't do a very good job and I would rather use my own.


----------



## esk444 (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the Fast Cat also.  Just be aware in the winter the water can be choppy and about 15-20 of the passengers on my boat ended up throwing up with motion sickness and many vomiting.  The other boat is slightly more expensive, larger, and more stable.  When we told our hotel concierage about our experience, he laughed and said he wished we would have asked him before we booked because he would have advised us to fly or take the larger boat.

Anyways, I thought the equipment was OK, but I don't think anyone spent that much time snorkeling.  There is only a very small beach area that is very shallow, as I think most of it is around 3 to 4 feet deep.  There are tons of fish, but the water is very cloudy during the winter and I felt uncomfortable snorkeling in such shallow water with that amount of fish.  Also, the water is very cold in the winter, around 70 degrees, so no one really snorkeled more than 30 minutes.  I was mostly kids splashing in the water until they got too cold.  If you want to snorkel longer, I probably would bring a wetsuit.

The one cool thing about the winter is that there is a sand bar that connects to the other island by Tortuga and the park services lets you walk and explore there if it isn't a nesting time for turtles or certain birds.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2011)

My DW and I have done the Fast Cat to FJ as well. We concur that the equipment is well-suited for the 60-90 minutes of snorkeling that you get.  The equipment is washed or rather rinsed in a solution of detergent and cleanser.

The trip is worth taking otherwise and we found it enjoyable, but there is better snorkelling to be had close in. So if snorkelling is your primary objective, you'd likely find it a waste of time and be disappointed.

Whereever we snorkel, we usually bring our own masks and snorkels, as they're lightweight and don't take much space. But we leave our fins at home. The fins we've been given, even if they have a little wear, have been adequate.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thankee from Yankee...*



Talent312 said:


> My DW and I have done the Fast Cat to FJ as well. We concur that the equipment is well-suited for the 60-90 minutes of snorkeling that you get.  The equipment is washed or rather rinsed in a solution of detergent and cleanser.
> 
> The trip is worth taking otherwise and we found it enjoyable, but there is better snorkelling to be had close in. So if snorkelling is your primary objective, you'd likely find it a waste of time and be disappointed.



Thanks for your always helpful input. To me, the snorkeling is really of only secondary interest anyhow. 
I might never again have a chance to visit and see Fort Jefferson, an interesting (...even if ultimately underutilized) piece of American history. Thanks again.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

Ft Jefferson is such a remote location, I would bet most people who visit are enjoying a once-in-a-lifetime experience. Focus on the history, not the water.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

That said, here is a pic of one of my favorite buildings in the fort. Notice the slope of the building.  They put cold cannon balls in the high end, which roll over a HOT fire, and come out red hot at the lower end.  The red-hot cannon balls were to be fired at the wooden ships of the enemy to set them on fire. 






As you said, underutilized. But RICH in history!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

And, as they say, your HOT BALLS come out here!!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

If you were into Civil War History, you will love this place.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nevada Barr writes the Anna Pigeon mysteries and Flashback (2003) is about Dry Tortugas National Park.  Anna Pigeon is a Park Ranger and it is interesting readying, plus you pick up a little history while reading this fictional novel.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW! That Fort sure has a lot of bricks! How many????


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Nevada Barr writes the Anna Pigeon mysteries and Flashback (2003) is about Dry Tortugas National Park.  Anna Pigeon is a Park Ranger and it is interesting readying, plus you pick up a little history while reading this fictional novel.



Shouldn't history come from non-fiction?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, it should, but one can supplement it with additional readings.  After reading her book, the Dry Tortugas/Fort Jefferson has gone on my bucket list.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, if what you've seen here appeals to you - then GO FOR IT!  I think this is a wonderful experience if you are interested in the period. I am obviously glad I took the trip.


----------

